# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Robot Virtual Worlds, robot simulator run on ROBOTC for VEX robots, NXT or TETRIX and fantasy robots, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robomatter, Inc.

Website - robotvirtualworlds.com

facebook.com/robotvirtualworlds

Playlist "Robot Virtual Worlds"

----------


## Airicist

Webinar - What is Robot Virtual Worlds?

Published on Apr 11, 2013

----------

